# 2015 Georgia State Championship Scores



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 12, 2015)

"Wow" is all I can say. Thanks to all that came out and shoot and worked this year at the state. We had 245 total shooters. I know I messed something up so look over the scores and let me know about it. I'll make the scores final on Wednesday afternoon at 6:00 pm, after that I'm sorry if it is wrong. Look forward to December we plan on having a toys 4 tots shoot the first of December. A big thanks to all that helped pulling and setting targets and running around the ranges this weekend.


Class	Score	Score	12's	12's	Total	Total 12's
Semi Pro						
Travis Ballard	160	154	6	4	314	10
Tate Gerald	138	154	3	4	292	7
Mark Keesee	154	132	7	2	286	9
Kevin Bryant	141	144	1	1	285	2

Open A						
Chris Leard	147	160	4	6	307	10
Narvie Nowling	146	158	4	5	304	9
Daniel Fowler	146	151	4	4	297	8
Gerrall Wynn	141	152	2	1	293	3
Jim Gardner	130	118	0	1	248	1
Logan Wilson	128		1		128	1

Know 50						
Vinson Grimm	172	170	11	10	342	21
Mitchell Irvin	168	172	10	11	340	21
Jonathan Caldwell	162	170	7	12	332	19
Hank Boatwright	166	162	8	6	328	14
David Hasty	164	160	8	6	324	14
Scott Jackson	155	166	5	9	321	14

Know 45						
John Adams	172	170	12	11	342	23
Doug Bell	168	164	10	10	332	20
Dustin Kerbow	164	164	7	9	328	16
Trey Williamson	166	161	8	8	327	16
Ryan Lockhart	154	168	7	9	322	16
Jerry Martin	164	158	7	5	322	12
James Taylor	151	168	5	9	319	14
David Carney Jr	162	152	6	6	314	12
Kyle Devore	160	154	7	4	314	11
Bobby Mccannon	150	163	6	11	313	17
Ryan Branco	156	156	6	7	312	13
Slaton Crider	149	160	4	5	309	9
Erik Mcttaly	164	141	9	5	305	14
Shawn Cornell	147	158	4	5	305	9
Darren Meadows	144	158	3	6	302	9
Jacob Babb	152	150	2	3	302	5
Shane Brannon	143	158	2	5	301	7
Jonathon Rice	152	148	8	2	300	10
Chad Bolding	156	143	6	3	299	9
Alex Bishop	145	144	3	3	289	6
Mike Webb	131	148	3	3	279	6
David Carney Sr	137	141	0	2	278	2
Michael Hagan	129	144	2	5	273	7
Ryan Griffiths					0	0

Open B						
Lee Hulsey	164	158	8	4	322	12
James Weeks	152	166	3	9	318	12
Brain Kirkpatrick	155	160	7	6	315	13
Chad Thigpen	155	158	5	5	313	10
Haven McCowan	155	156	7	6	311	13
Matt Loggins	143	160	2	6	303	8
Michael Barnes	146	156	3	4	302	7
Johnny Bobo	141	158	5	7	299	12
Ryan Short	136	162	2	6	298	8
Olin Price	144	152	1	3	296	4
Colton Short	143	152	4	2	295	6
Jason Goldman	144	145	2	4	289	6
Sean Peacook	130	156	1	7	286	8
Daniel Morgan	138	146	3	2	284	5
Jimmy Waters	138	138	3	3	276	6

Open C						
Curtis Broachnax	168	170	9	10	338	19
James Tweeks	166	170	9	10	336	19
Stacey Campbell	162	170	8	12	332	20
Don Gardner	168	161	9	8	329	17
Jason Bittinger	164	162	7	6	326	13
Adam Lockhart	158	164	6	7	322	13
Ken Patterson	156	164	5	7	320	12
David Brown	164	154	7	6	318	13
Scott Hall	166	152	9	4	318	13
Wesley Mulkey	156	162	4	7	318	11
Bradd Parker	141	176	2	13	317	15
Joseph Hill	156	160	4	6	316	10
Keith Morris	148	166	4	8	314	12
Lamar Greenson	160	148	6	5	308	11
JT Mauldin	148	160	2	6	308	8
Robbie Lark	148	160	3	5	308	8
Sheldon Miller	146	160	2	6	306	8
Grant Mixon Jr	150	155	5	5	305	10
Justin Payne	151	154	6	4	305	10
Casey Cobb	154	150	3	3	304	6
Scott Black	156	147	5	4	303	9
Jeff Cherry	152	148	5	3	300	8
Berk Cook	160	135	7	3	295	10
Kyle Cooper	148	146	4	3	294	7
Cory Anderson	148	145	4	4	293	8
Justin Davis	140	153	2	5	293	7
Niko Depofi	141	148	2	3	289	5
Mike Hester	140	138	3	3	278	6
Mark Slade Sr	134	144	0	2	278	2
Tim Typton	135	128	1	2	263	3

Sr. Women						
Susan Martin	144	105	3	0	249	3

Sr. Open						
Scott Parrott	158	154	4	5	312	9
Brian Dansby	156	156	4	5	312	9
Walt Pittman	158	148	4	3	306	7
Dennins Page 	156	148	3	2	304	5
Derick Brooks	148	145	3	4	293	7
Ray Hickman	148	142	3	1	290	4
James Strickland	145	141	3	1	286	4
Mark Loggins	150	135	4	0	285	4
Paul Vaughn	141	142	1	4	283	5
Perry Hughes	138	144	2	1	282	3
Eddy Jamieson	130	141	3	3	271	6
Bimbo Tidwell	121	139	0	0	260	0
Richard James	123	124	0	2	247	2

Super Sr. 						
Barry Moon	152	158	3	4	310	7
Jerry Presley	146	154	1	4	300	5
Ken Moseley	148	151	2	5	299	7
Lee Johnson	146	146	1	2	292	3
Barry Henderson	141	150	2	2	291	4
R.C Shoemake	144	142	2	2	286	4
Carl Martin	144	120	1	0	264	1

Sr. Master						
Leon Pittman	144	156	2	3	300	5
R.E Smith	144	141	0	2	285	2
Lamar Pettit	141	140	1	0	281	1
John Champion	130	146	1	2	276	3

Senior Hunter						
Hugh Bryant	150	160	2	7	310	9
Jim Robinson	152	158	3	4	310	7
Jeff Massey	154	147	4	3	301	7
Leonard Carr	139	156	3	5	295	8
Danny Morgan	145	149	4	6	294	10
Randy Davis	143	142	3	1	285	4
David Petet	129	139	0	3	268	3

Senior Know						
Kym Ledford	164	160	8	6	324	14
Mike Crowe	160	164	6	8	324	14
John Nickell	158	162	7	7	320	14
Andy Johnston	160	160	7	5	320	12
David Parson	150	166	4	8	316	12
Troy Hall	149	162	4	10	311	14
Charles Hunt	142	166	4	8	308	12
James Grizzard	152	152	2	4	304	6
Donnie Moore	150	150	1	4	300	5
Ezra Alleyne	148	151	3	6	299	9
Kerry Hall	152	143	2	3	295	5
Tommy Perry	140	153	5	7	293	12
Larry Painter	153	140	5	3	293	8
George Plemmons	136	150	0	3	286	3
Ronald Powell	145	138	3	3	283	6
David Alligood	140	141	0	3	281	3
Buddy Allison	133	147	2	2	280	4
Scott Ford	129	137	1	4	266	5
Marvin Neal	109	144	0	5	253	5
Chris Fields	132	114	1	4	246	5

Crossbow						
Robin East	146	137	4	0	283	4

Woman's Open B						
Gretchen Pruett	152	145	3	1	297	4
Rockie Rombalski	141	140	2	0	281	2
Kim Waters	138	139	1	1	277	2

Women K-45						
Genevna Fields	145	152	3	3	297	6

Women K-40						
Regilyn Johnson	160	152	6	5	312	11
Jennifer Irvin	154	154	5	3	308	8
Stacy Laviana	156	145	4	5	301	9
Kristen Buley	152	148	4	3	300	7
Christina Wingo	143	139	3	1	282	4
Amy Pittman	137	134	4	3	271	7

Women's Hunter						
Melinda Hawk	164	153	8	5	317	13
Michelle Webb	158	146	4	1	304	5
Heather  Freeman	146	156	2	3	302	5
Kim Parrott	142	158	4	6	300	10
Sian Weekley	153	147	5	4	300	9
Jayme Dills	148	152	2	5	300	7
Lori Hester	152	145	5	3	297	8
Cherly Carr	150	146	2	3	296	5
Teresa Nowling	145	150	1	2	295	3
Janice Davis	152	137	5	0	289	5
Stacy Hulsey	158	127	8	0	285	8
Madison Allison	129	150	2	3	279	5
Larson Eckford	136	139	3	1	275	4
Stephanie Rhoden	127	132	1	3	259	4
Cecily Smith	140	118	0	2	258	2

Novice						
Gary Manning	156	172	6	11	328	17
Keith Bingham	166	162	9	7	328	16
Rick Buley	158	170	4	11	328	15
Erik Johanson	158	160	7	7	318	14
Randy Hughes	154	164	4	8	318	12
Justin Wood	154	162	5	7	316	12
Eric Dills	156	160	5	6	316	11
Dale Witherspoon	153	162	5	7	315	12
Conrad Van Maanen	160	154	7	5	314	12
Seth Maggard	162	150	8	5	312	13
Tyler Luttrell	150	158	4	4	308	8
Tyler Bulter	152	152	2	2	304	4
Bradley Roberson	146	156	2	5	302	7
Stephen Speer	152	147	4	3	299	7
Myles Lamb	145	154	2	5	299	7
Aaron Wilson	146	153	2	5	299	7
Henry Gibbs	142	148	5	4	290	9
Cody Abney	129	154	1	5	283	6
Les Ballard	136	144	2	1	280	3
Mark Slade Jr	134	137	3	2	271	5
James Cole	115	113	1	1	228	2

Unlimited						
Ronnie Whitehead	127	140		2	267	2

Hunter						
Darrell Collins	158	144	5	4	302	9
Jason Bennett	152	150	3	2	302	5
Bobby Weekley	154	148	3	1	302	4
Shane Breeden	152	149	2	6	301	8
Donald Jaworski	146	151	1	4	297	5
Rusty Allison	137	158	2	5	295	7
Robert Nash	132	139	2	2	271	4
Justin Dowda	90	109	0	2	199	2

Young Adult						
Sam Smith	160	156	7	6	316	13

Youth Girls						
Savannah Short	143	150	3	6	293	9
Skylar Murray	144	140	1	2	284	3
Kaitlyn Owens	156	148	3	2	304	5

Youth Boys						
Dalton Richarson	156	162	6	7	318	13
Zeb Bowman	150	162	4	5	312	9
Chris Jones	146	137	5	2	283	7
Zachory Breeden	116	117	3	1	233	4

Middle School Pins						
Colton Gibbs	148	151	2	6	299	8
Rickie Buley III	147	149	6	5	296	11

Traditional 						
James Morgan	139	129	1	0	268	1
Chuck Bolding	133	117	3	0	250	3
Paul Defoor	129	118	1	1	247	2
Garry Wingo	91	117	1	1	208	2

Elem. School Pins						
Kyln Buley	170	170	11	10	340	21
Garett Price	158	150	7	4	308	11
Keenan Mulkey	154	154	3	4	308	7

Sr. Eagle						
Dawson Long	154	166	6	9	320	15
Jackson Tatum	162	154	6	6	316	12
Cody Rowland	152	162	3	6	314	9
Ansley Sapp	156	152	3	3	308	6
Taylor Hulsey	146	154	5	8	300	13
Rebecca Johnson	152	147	4	5	299	9
McKenzie Smith	144	139	0	2	283	2
Will McCraine	138	137	2	0	275	2

Eagle						
Madison Adams	160	172	6	11	332	17
Trey Andrews	152	164	3	7	316	10
Jackson Hart	156	156	5	5	312	10

Jr. Eagle						
Gage Day	166		8		166	8
Carter Rice	164		7		164	7
Luke Owens	162		7		162	7
Brooklyn Hulsey	152		4		152	4
Kirsten Nowling	146		2		146	2
Logan Taylor	120		4		120	4
Phillip Locleas	80		0		80	0

Fun						
Alonna Brown						
Brannon Horne						
Seth Sitzman						
Dane Sitzman						
Brett Beato						
Will Rousey						
Colin Robert						
Justin Dowda						
Stephen Speer						
Bradley Roberson						
Cody Rowland						
Travis Ballard						
Jay Moon						
Alli Bennett						
Rob Locklear						
Jody Pittman						
Eddie Williams						
Jimmy Harwell						
Ryan Hamm						
Donnie Gardner


----------



## bowgirl (Jul 12, 2015)

Great shootin' ya'll!


----------



## mitchi (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice turn out. Congrats Scott....Did you guys have a shoot off?


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 12, 2015)

Lots of fun ! Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good time. Thanks


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2015)

Good job everyone !


----------



## Tadder (Jul 12, 2015)

THANKS SWEETWATER for another GREAT shoot. It was a little hot but, not bad hot.Congrats too all that shot.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jul 14, 2015)

Awesome shooting Lee Hulsey!! and congrats to all of the other winners as well great turn out!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 18, 2015)

How and when will the plaques and buckles be awarded


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 20, 2015)

All Plaques and Buckles and Checks were mailed out Friday morning, unless I have spoke with you on the phone.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 27, 2015)

Just wondering because Garett price has not received his yet


----------



## olinprice (Jul 27, 2015)

My number is 706-361-1675


----------

